# Unclipping on a hill



## Louise Harley (16 Feb 2015)

Can anyone tell me how to master the technique of unclipping on a steep hill, as I have fallen off and my confidence has taken a real knock?


----------



## Racing roadkill (16 Feb 2015)

Louise Harley said:


> Can anyone tell me how to master the technique of unclipping on a steep hill, as I have fallen off and my confidence has taken a real knock?



Try not to have to. Try to time your run to the lights (or whatever is stopping you) so that you don't have to unclip. If you do find yourself having to stop, get your (left usually) foot out of the clips, before you run out of forward motion. You will need to get your foot out a lot quicker than you will be used to on a flat or downhill. that's the key. you need to really rotate the foot quite quickly, without causing a wobble. All you can do is find a quiet hilly bit, and keep practicing. Learning how to fall will probably be a skill you need to acquire as well. If you realise its game over, and you are going down, sink on to the cross bar / top tube with your legs bent at the knees, and try and roll over to the left side (there's less stuff to damage). I find it helps to move my right knee over so it's touching the top tube, to try and damp any 'wobble' caused by the quicker unclip from the other side. When you get going again, use a slightly higher gear than you might want to, and push off harder, you'll get a little bit more forward motion, which should buy you enough time to clip back in, and still have enough margin to have a second go if you miss clip on the first attempt.


----------



## psmiffy (16 Feb 2015)

No idea how anyone else does it – but this is my way (been using spd for around 20 something years) with next to no clipless moments (exactly the same technique I used for clips for the preceding 20years)

1. You need to decide that you are going to stop before you actually have to stop (only needs to be a second before)

2. Apply front brake hard enough so that you come/move out of the saddle into an upright position with your weight on the pedal that is not going to be unclipped (normally the right)

3. Unclip the left pedal, put foot down.


Being confident that you can balance for around 1-2 seconds after applying the brake helps – unclipping whilst still in the saddle is a recipe for disaster. I never ever unclip whilst in the saddle or while moving forward – Practise balancing – no need for track stand type thingy – just a few seconds will do – The important thing is that little jab of the brake to get you out of the saddle and into position


----------



## psmiffy (16 Feb 2015)

PS - learning to fall sucks


----------



## screenman (16 Feb 2015)

I tend to think of it like, you do not apply your brakes after you have needed to stop, so why take your foot out after you have stopped, do it before.


----------



## ColinJ (16 Feb 2015)

Have your release tensions set as low as possible so it is very easy to unclip, and anticipate the need to stop and do it by choice in a planned stop rather than falling off because you left it too late!

This has served me well on climbs up to and over 25% in gradient.

I fell off on the 30% gradient on one hairpin bend when an idiot driver decided to overtake me there and cut me up!


----------



## Drago (16 Feb 2015)

I kind of just do it. Didn't realise it was supposed to be difficult!


----------



## Doobiesis (16 Feb 2015)

psmiffy said:


> PS - learning to fall sucks



This is exactly the way my thinking has gone. I generally fall to the left and land quite well. The thought of having to unclip up a hill scares the heebygeebies out of me as well so it's interesting to see some replies


----------



## vickster (16 Feb 2015)

You might want to practice before ride London, especially for leith hill where the number of people may lead you to slow to almost a standstill as well as the gradient


----------



## Louise Harley (16 Feb 2015)

Racing roadkill said:


> Try not to have to. Try to time your run to the lights (or whatever is stopping you) so that you don't have to unclip. If you do find yourself having to stop, get your (left usually) foot out of the clips, before you run out of forward motion. You will need to get your foot out a lot quicker than you will be used to on a flat or downhill. that's the key. you need to really rotate the foot quite quickly, without causing a wobble. All you can do is find a quiet hilly bit, and keep practicing. Learning how to fall will probably be a skill you need to acquire as well. If you realise its game over, and you are going down, sink on to the cross bar / top tube with your legs bent at the knees, and try and roll over to the left side (there's less stuff to damage). I find it helps to move my right knee over so it's touching the top tube, to try and damp any 'wobble' caused by the quicker unclip from the other side. When you get going again, use a slightly higher gear than you might want to, and push off harder, you'll get a little bit more forward motion, which should buy you enough time to clip back in, and still have enough margin to have a second go if you miss clip on the first attempt.


 Thanks I do normally tiem my stopping so that I only unclip when I really need to but generally don't have an issue on the flat. I have also kind of mastered falling off without hurting myself lol. Can I ask is it easier to unclip at the bottom pedal position when going up hill, do you get more power that way? I think perhaps I tried to unclip at the top position  Don't like falling off


----------



## vickster (16 Feb 2015)

Do you use SPD (2 bolt cleats)? If so try the multi release SH-56 cleats so you can unclip all ways up. Also, check the tension on the cleats and loosen if needed (both sides if two sided pedals)

I unclip at the top of the pedal stroke I think, more leverage with a bent knee for me


----------



## Louise Harley (16 Feb 2015)

psmiffy said:


> No idea how anyone else does it – but this is my way (been using spd for around 20 something years) with next to no clipless moments (exactly the same technique I used for clips for the preceding 20years)
> 
> 1. You need to decide that you are going to stop before you actually have to stop (only needs to be a second before)
> 
> ...


Thanks but I am not sure that I can even unclip on the flat out of the saddle. Also I have always been told that you unclip your with your left foot?


----------



## Louise Harley (16 Feb 2015)

ColinJ said:


> Have your release tensions set as low as possible so it is very easy to unclip, and anticipate the need to stop and do it by choice in a planned stop rather than falling off because you left it too late!
> 
> This has served me well on climbs up to and over 25% in gradient.
> 
> I fell off on the 30% gradient on one hairpin bend when an idiot driver decided to overtake me there and cut me up!


 Thanks - not sure what happened with me, just think I ran out of steam and was probably at a snails pace before unclipping but if I had done it earlier I would have lost even more power. Do you unclip at top or bottom pedal position?


----------



## vickster (16 Feb 2015)

Louise Harley said:


> Also I have always been told that you unclip your with your left foot?


Whichever works for you. I unclip the left, but others the right. Depends which works for you and your muscle memory (left enables you to put your foot on the pavement or out of the middle of the road however


----------



## Louise Harley (16 Feb 2015)

Doobiesis said:


> This is exactly the way my thinking has gone. I generally fall to the left and land quite well. The thought of having to unclip up a hill scares the heebygeebies out of me as well so it's interesting to see some replies


 Thank you for sharing my fear. Although I think its probably not helped me thinking about it lots. I don't fall on the flat, I have mastered that (touch wood)


----------



## Louise Harley (16 Feb 2015)

vickster said:


> Do you use SPD (2 bolt cleats)? If so try the multi release SH-56 cleats so you can unclip all ways up. Also, check the tension on the cleats and loosen if needed (both sides if two sided pedals)
> 
> I unclip at the top of the pedal stroke I think, more leverage with a bent knee for me


 thank you the multi release pedals might be well worth a look


----------



## psmiffy (16 Feb 2015)

Louise Harley said:


> Thanks but I am not sure that I can even unclip on the flat out of the saddle. Also I have always been told that you unclip your with your left foot?


Yes unclip the left pedal whilst out of the saddle with your weight resting on the right leg on the right pedal at its lowest - practice doing it while just drifting along on the flat

Ive never considered unclipping whilst still in the saddle - apart from anything else I would not be able to place my foot on the floor in that position


----------



## Louise Harley (16 Feb 2015)

psmiffy said:


> Yes unclip the left pedal whilst out of the saddle with your weight resting on the right leg on the right pedal at its lowest - practice doing it while just drifting along on the flat
> 
> Ive never considered unclipping whilst still in the saddle - apart from anything else I would not be able to place my foot on the floor in that position


 Yeah I look more like a ballerina when I unclip or have the bike at a ridiculous angle to rest my foot down


----------



## steveindenmark (16 Feb 2015)

The general theme here Louise is that you have to anticipate it before you stop. You can get caught out if you decide to unclip at the very last second.

Make sure the clips have the least tension possible until you get used to them.


----------



## confusedcyclist (16 Feb 2015)

Is it a fear of rolling back that scares you or falling sideways?

As long as you anticipate the stop, unclip but keep you foot on the pedal as you slow so you are ready to drop the foot when you stop. As you slow lean to the side of the unclipped foot and utillise the rear break. Practice unclipping on a slight slope, it's the same principle as a steep one. You just need to be firmer with the rear break to stop rolling back on those big hills.


----------



## confusedcyclist (16 Feb 2015)

Louise Harley said:


> Yeah I look more like a ballerina when I unclip or have the bike at a ridiculous angle to rest my foot down


Also, it sounds like your saddle height is too high, you should be comfortably able to stand without dropping the bike to get your foot down.


----------



## psmiffy (16 Feb 2015)

confusedcyclist said:


> Also, it sounds like your saddle height is too high, you should be comfortably able to stand without dropping the bike to get your foot down.



Rubbish


----------



## Racing roadkill (16 Feb 2015)

Louise Harley said:


> Thanks - not sure what happened with me, just think I ran out of steam and was probably at a snails pace before unclipping but if I had done it earlier I would have lost even more power. Do you unclip at top or bottom pedal position?


I find it's easier to control an unclip at the top of the pedal stroke. Use the right leg against the top tube as a damper.


----------



## confusedcyclist (16 Feb 2015)

psmiffy said:


> Rubbish


Sorry, wording not quite right, having moved forward off the saddle, you should be able to stand comfortably without dropping the bike too far down!


----------



## Turdus philomelos (16 Feb 2015)

Auch, you'd never be able to pick yourself up of the floor with laughing




if I recounted the times I've toppled over cause of clips. In the past I would say control your fall but now I pop my foot out unconsciously. As time creeps on so will your skill.
(Touching the top my head) It's been quite I while since I hit the deck.


----------



## iggibizzle (16 Feb 2015)

I think some people, as with the other thread about falling off, are just not born to use spd's. I've never had an issue with them from the word go. But know people who have a mare every journey. Then again they can do things I cant. Maybe the knack is more complicated than we think.


----------



## the_mikey (16 Feb 2015)

Had a few falls the first few times, but these days I don't even think about it. Clipping in again still requires a little bit of attention though.


----------



## Louise Harley (16 Feb 2015)

steveindenmark said:


> The general theme here Louise is that you have to anticipate it before you stop. You can get caught out if you decide to unclip at the very last second.
> 
> Make sure the clips have the least tension possible until you get used to them.


 Thanks


----------



## Louise Harley (16 Feb 2015)

confusedcyclist said:


> Is it a fear of rolling back that scares you or falling sideways?
> 
> As long as you anticipate the stop, unclip but keep you foot on the pedal as you slow so you are ready to drop the foot when you stop. As you slow lean to the side of the unclipped foot and utillise the rear break. Practice unclipping on a slight slope, it's the same principle as a steep one. You just need to be firmer with the rear break to stop rolling back on those big hills.


 Falling over is my fear and my reality


----------



## Louise Harley (16 Feb 2015)

confusedcyclist said:


> Also, it sounds like your saddle height is too high, you should be comfortably able to stand without dropping the bike to get your foot down.


 My bf set my bike up and says that its still too low


----------



## Louise Harley (16 Feb 2015)

Turdus philomelos said:


> Auch, you'd never be able to pick yourself up of the floor with laughing
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Thanks nice when others admit to it and don't make you feel silly. Only time will tell then and technique will come


----------



## zizou (16 Feb 2015)

Never really thought about unclipping on a hill, clipping in on one is the tricky part for me!

What you might find helpful is finding a quiet hill and riding up it slowly so you almost come to a stop (but dont) then accelerate a little to get momentum again then repeat this a few times. It will be easier doing the slow bit out of the saddle so you can move your body weight around. Once you gain some confidence going slow you can then start unclipping as you come to a stop. Doing the unclipping part before you actually stop makes it easier.


----------



## Louise Harley (16 Feb 2015)

the_mikey said:


> Had a few falls the first few times, but these days I don't even think about it. Clipping in again still requires a little bit of attention though.


Thanks


----------



## Louise Harley (16 Feb 2015)

zizou said:


> Never really thought about unclipping on a hill, clipping in on one is the tricky part for me!
> 
> What you might find helpful is finding a quiet hill and riding up it slowly so you almost come to a stop (but dont) then accelerate a little to get momentum again then repeat this a few times. It will be easier doing the slow bit out of the saddle so you can move your body weight around. Once you gain some confidence going slow you can then start unclipping as you come to a stop. Doing the unclipping part before you actually stop makes it easier.


 Sounds like a plan, although not sure how the not stopping is going to help, think I am being dense now!


----------



## Louise Harley (16 Feb 2015)

think perhaps I might try unclipping out of the saddle on the turbo, that might help me get the technique without fear of falling over to start with


----------



## Louise Harley (16 Feb 2015)

the_mikey said:


> Had a few falls the first few times, but these days I don't even think about it. Clipping in again still requires a little bit of attention though.


 Surely you would just clip in with one foot and get a bit of momentum and then clip other in when you feel comfortable?


----------



## axwj29 (16 Feb 2015)

I find I can't unclip going up a steepish hill, as I don't have the strength in my legs (at the minute) to keep going and twist hard enough to unclip. I am going to see if I can loosen the clips before I next go out. I have one particular junction at the top of a steep hill that is a bit of a bug bear. Otherwise I'm getting more confident as I get used to them.


----------



## MikeW-71 (16 Feb 2015)

Louise Harley said:


> Surely you would just clip in with one foot and get a bit of momentum and then clip other in when you feel comfortable?


Depends which clipless system you are using. SPDs are easy, Looks or SPD-SLs are not so easy.

I had to stop on a steep climb, would have been 15% at that point. I was on the bike with the Look pedals and I dreaded having to stop on a hill with them. As soon as I knew I would have to stop, I planned where I would stop, sat down, got the left foot at the top and then it was unclip-step down-hold the brake, within a second  If I had failed to unclip, I would have needed to pedal another revolution and try again.

Setting off again was rather more interesting. Miss the clip and your foot just slides off and you stop again


----------



## zizou (16 Feb 2015)

Louise Harley said:


> Sounds like a plan, although not sure how the not stopping is going to help, think I am being dense now!



It will hopefully give you confidence with your balance when going at the sort of speed where you would then unclip. The not totally stopping bit is because its going to be easier doing that that unclipping and having to get going again uphill.


----------



## psmiffy (16 Feb 2015)

Yup just practice getting up out of the saddle with the weight on the right leg - going slow you can clip in and out for as long as you are going forward


----------



## phil_hg_uk (16 Feb 2015)

Louise Harley said:


> thank you the multi release pedals might be well worth a look



I use these as well and I set the tensions low.


----------



## iggibizzle (16 Feb 2015)

How do these multi release pedals fare if you are hammering it up a hill pulling up on pedals as well as pushing down?


----------



## MikeW-71 (16 Feb 2015)

iggibizzle said:


> How do these multi release pedals fare if you are hammering it up a hill pulling up on pedals as well as pushing down?


If you pull your foot up, you will unclip. Why are you doing that anyway? It's useless.


----------



## iggibizzle (16 Feb 2015)

What's the point of spds at all if you don't use the full rotation of then? Helps me get up hills anyway. And take the strain off my thighs when I'm going for it. Dunno about anyone else.


----------



## MikeW-71 (16 Feb 2015)

The best you can do is to unweight the foot coming up while the other leg is pushing down. You can't add any power by trying to pull up, those muscles are nowhere near as powerful as your quads. SPDs hold your foot in the right place all the time, that's all they have to do.


----------



## iggibizzle (16 Feb 2015)

I should have said more of a costant smooth rotational movement rather than 'pull up'. Although I do push and pull at same time if it's a hill of doom.


----------



## slowmotion (16 Feb 2015)

I've got SPDs and have always set the release tension to the absolute minimum without ever unclipping accidentally. If I anticipate that I'm grinding to a halt on a steep hill (or on the flat for that matter), I unclip in good time. I'm not racing so I don't see the point in leaving it to the last second.


----------



## Boon 51 (16 Feb 2015)

Nothing to do with unclipping but always make a mental note of the road ahead and keep one eye on driveways and turn offs as these can be a good escape route to stop and the last resort a grass verge to come off as it s a bit softer than tarmac..
PS.. Lower gears can mean the difference to staying upright or not..


----------



## ColinJ (16 Feb 2015)

Louise Harley said:


> Thanks - not sure what happened with me, just think I ran out of steam and was probably at a snails pace before unclipping but if I had done it earlier I would have lost even more power. *Do you unclip at top or bottom pedal position?*


Er, I have never thought about it - I just do it! (_Thinks back to last hilly dismount ..._) Right, I push the left pedal over the top of the pedal stroke and start to twist my heel out as the left crank is roughly horizontal so my foot is coming off the pedal at about the bottom of the stroke.

That works every time if I do a planned stop. The only times I have been caught out have been unplanned stops, such as the example I gave above when a stupid motorist selfishly drove into the bit of road that I was about to ride up!

Another suggestion ... It helps to have really low gears on your bike to reduce the likelihood that you would have to dismount in the first place. With the low gears on my road bikes (26/28 and 28/29) I am ok up to at least 15%, can usually get up 20%, and only start to struggle on long stretches steeper than that. (Ah - beaten to it by @Boon! )


----------



## Dogtrousers (16 Feb 2015)

Slightly OT, re-starting on hills is one thing that I really like about double sided SPDs. With toe-clips on a steep hill start if you don't catch the clip with your non-starting foot first time then you'd probably have to complete the hill with one toe-clip upside down, as the hill may be so steep as to prevent you from faffing around to catch the clip once started.


----------



## cbs (16 Feb 2015)

My wife has had issues with unclipping and has indeed fallen over on a hill before. To my credit, I went back to help her up and didn't even snigger...

She started out with SPDs, and did manage to get used to them, but changed to Look pedals and found them to be just too stiff, so we swapped and I have the Looks and she has my old and rather worn SPD-SLs. She also injured her knee a while ago (has had surgery on it towards the end of last year), so twisting to get out of the clips was a problem at the best of times. What I ended up doing was shaving some plastic off the cleat so that it allowed an easier release, and that has really helped. It's quite hard to explain, but as the cleat rotates, it is shaped to slide easily off the pedal. If anyone really wants to see, I can try to take a picture - just let me know...

That side (her right side, as that is her unclipping leg of choice) is now really easy to unclip, although it still needs to be twisted and is solid when pedalling normally.


----------



## jim55 (16 Feb 2015)

Louise - try shimano multi release cleats (sh-56) before you bin the whole spd thing .i had a few near topples ( well a few full topples as well) with the standard single release cleats( sh-51) but now I have the multi release I feel a lot better,Iv never unclipped when I didn't mean to,imo there's just enough hold to position and keep your foot on the pedal but release with almost any sort of twist.
Theyv def made me a lot better and now I don't even think about unclipping, an all round better option ( for me - and u by the sound of it)


----------



## Louise Harley (17 Feb 2015)

slowmotion said:


> I've got SPDs and have always set the release tension to the absolute minimum without ever unclipping accidentally. If I anticipate that I'm grinding to a halt on a steep hill (or on the flat for that matter), I unclip in good time. I'm not racing so I don't see the point in leaving it to the last second.


 I didn't intend to leave it till the last minute but didn't want to admit defeat too early so only stopped when I couldn't pedal anymore. Not sure when I should have done it then?


----------



## Louise Harley (17 Feb 2015)

ColinJ said:


> Er, I have never thought about it - I just do it! (_Thinks back to last hilly dismount ..._) Right, I push the left pedal over the top of the pedal stroke and start to twist my heel out as the left crank is roughly horizontal so my foot is coming off the pedal at about the bottom of the stroke.
> 
> That works every time if I do a planned stop. The only times I have been caught out have been unplanned stops, such as the example I gave above when a stupid motorist selfishly drove into the bit of road that I was about to ride up!
> 
> Another suggestion ... It helps to have really low gears on your bike to reduce the likelihood that you would have to dismount in the first place. With the low gears on my road bikes (26/28 and 28/29) I am ok up to at least 15%, can usually get up 20%, and only start to struggle on long stretches steeper than that. (Ah - beaten to it by @Boon! )


 Not really sure what my gears are as my bf changed the triple set I had previously to what he calls 'man' gears 


jim55 said:


> Louise - try shimano multi release cleats (sh-56) before you bin the whole spd thing .i had a few near topples ( well a few full topples as well) with the standard single release cleats( sh-51) but now I have the multi release I feel a lot better,Iv never unclipped when I didn't mean to,imo there's just enough hold to position and keep your foot on the pedal but release with almost any sort of twist.
> Theyv def made me a lot better and now I don't even think about unclipping, an all round better option ( for me - and u by the sound of it)


 Thanks Jim, I don't really want to give up on the clipless pedals so might well give these a go. Was worried that you could unclip by accident easily though


----------



## Louise Harley (17 Feb 2015)

Boon 51 said:


> Nothing to do with unclipping but always make a mental note of the road ahead and keep one eye on driveways and turn offs as these can be a good escape route to stop and the last resort a grass verge to come off as it s a bit softer than tarmac..
> PS.. Lower gears can mean the difference to staying upright or not..


 Thanks I choose the grass verge on Sunday and hence no injury to speak of only a bruised pride! was first club run with 6 guys


----------



## Mo1959 (17 Feb 2015)

All this talk of falling with clipless makes me glad I am happy with my grippy flat pedals and trainers. Knowing my luck I would break my hip or something if I fell over with them.


----------



## iggibizzle (17 Feb 2015)

Louise Harley said:


> I didn't intend to leave it till the last minute but didn't want to admit defeat too early so only stopped when I couldn't pedal anymore. Not sure when I should have done it then?



Well, before you stopped and couldn't pedal anymore would have been a start  I seriously think going to flats might be the biggest help


----------



## ColinJ (17 Feb 2015)

Louise Harley said:


> Not really sure what my gears are as my bf changed the triple set I had previously to what he calls 'man' gears


Pah - I was a man the last time I looked and I use tiny gears when I have to!

(Admittedly, I am using them less often as I get fitter, but it is good to have them in reserve for 'special occasions'.)

It sounds like you would have been better to have kept the triple. I have triples on both of my road bikes and my mountain bike, and I use all of the gears.


----------



## cazwood (17 Feb 2015)

I use one of the spinning bikes at the sports centre to practice. They've got flat pedals and straps on one side and clips on the other. The spinning bikes are very stable and it's easy to practice. This is while there isn't a class on, of course.

I don't use them in spinning classes though, nobody else wears them and it seems a bit ott for where I go spinning.


----------



## vickster (17 Feb 2015)

ColinJ said:


> Pah - I was a man the last time I looked and I use tiny gears when I have to!
> 
> (Admittedly, I am using them less often as I get fitter, but it is good to have them in reserve for 'special occasions'.)
> 
> It sounds like you would have been better to have kept the triple. I have triples on both of my road bikes and my mountain bike, and I use all of the gears.


Indeed, don't let your boyfriend dictate what or how he thinks you should ride, when it's you at potential risk


----------



## ianrauk (17 Feb 2015)

Louise Harley said:


> Not really sure what my gears are as my bf changed the triple set I had previously to what he calls 'man' gears



Then ask him to change them back.


----------



## Pat "5mph" (17 Feb 2015)

Louise Harley said:


> Not really sure what my gears are as my bf changed the triple set I had previously to what he calls 'man' gears





Louise Harley said:


> Thanks I choose the grass verge on Sunday and hence no injury to speak of only a bruised pride! was first club run with 6 guys


Uhmm, sounds like the modified bike and the kind of riding don't suit you.


----------



## screenman (17 Feb 2015)

ColinJ said:


> Pah - I was a man the last time I looked and I use tiny gears when I have to!
> 
> (Admittedly, I am using them less often as I get fitter, but it is good to have them in reserve for 'special occasions'.)
> 
> It sounds like you would have been better to have kept the triple. I have triples on both of my road bikes and my mountain bike, and I use all of the gears.



I suppose now you have lost all that weight ( and well done for that) you do not have to use a mirror to check.

Nothing shameful in low gears, blimey even the pro's use them, sometimes. Now having the right gear to suit your fitness or type of cycling is a shame, if not shameful.


----------



## ColinJ (17 Feb 2015)

screenman said:


> I suppose now you have lost all that weight ( and well done for that) you do not have to use a mirror to check.


No kidding - 3 years ago I actually would have had to use a mirror or lean forwards to check my gender because I had moobs and a 55" waistline when I got ill, a health problem not entirely unrelated to the surplus fat!

I am down to 34-35" now and at least an inch of that is loose skin which will always be there to remind me not to let the weight creep back on.


----------



## screenman (17 Feb 2015)

I only got up to a 42 down to a 32, all credit to you Colin.


----------



## ColinJ (17 Feb 2015)

screenman said:


> I only got up to a 42 down to a 32, all credit to you Colin.


I can be slow-witted and weak-willed, but the warning I got was clear enough to make me take serious action!


----------



## screenman (17 Feb 2015)

ColinJ said:


> I can be slow-witted and weak-willed, but the warning I got was clear enough to make me take serious action!



I doubt you are either of those, and if you are you hide it well on here.


----------



## Boon 51 (18 Feb 2015)

ianrauk said:


> Then ask him to change them back.



What he said...


----------



## Boon 51 (18 Feb 2015)

Just a thought Louise.. You could put some standard pedals back on your bike and fit some nylon toe clips they only cost a fiver and nearly as good as clipless the good thing is you can slip your foot/feet out in a instant..


----------



## Bazzer (18 Feb 2015)

Whether someone who you ride with thinks the gears that were on your bike were not "man enough" or whatever expression was used, is irrelevant. If you don't feel comfortable with the higher gearing or you struggle with the ratios, for whatever reason/s get it changed. 
The bike is there to be enjoyed and if something isn't right, whether gears, saddle, pedals, or whatever, it ruins the experience.
At the end of the day the bike is yours and is to be enjoyed by you. So get it set up as you want it to be, not as others think you should have it.
As others have said, nothing wrong with a triple. Both my bikes have triples and I am sure both my wife and children would consider me a man.


----------



## si_c (20 Feb 2015)

I'd go with the advice above, it's your bike, decide what you want on it. If you're not happy with the double chainrings, get the triple back on. I've got a triple on mine atm, the idea of "man gears" is a bit ridiculous to be honest. 

Same with SPDs, if you're uncomfortable with them, just put some pedals with toe clips on, I find them much more reassuring, it's easy enough to fall off without worrying about being stuck to your bike


----------



## w00hoo_kent (20 Feb 2015)

Yup, get him to put the triple back on (consdering the seat height comment I wouldn't be surprised if the 'man gears' weren't a standard double, not even a compact) and then get used to riding with the clipless next. If it's only hills that are giving you trouble, and hills where you feel you need to slow down too much, then the triple crank may solve your initial problem (no longer being able to pedal) and from there you can work on getting quicker if that's what you are after. If he quibbles, kick him somewhere that makes him wince. No, wait, violence shouldn't be the answer. If he quibbles point out that it's supposed to be fun and riding in fear of the next steep hill isn't. Plus a triple won't make you slower, the top end range can still be quick, it just allows you to go slower if you need to. If/when you find yourself needing something different, then he can get all manly and twirl spanners for you. If you don't get on with clipless, go to flats. There isn't that much (if anything) in it as can be seen on here by people endlessly debating it. I have flats on my Sirrus, clipless on the Synapse and happily swap between the two. I don't think 'crap, flats, it's going to be a slow/difficult one today.' I just kind of prefer the clipless when I'm doing many more miles between foot downs.

End of the day, if it's not fun, you'll do it less and then everyone loses.


----------



## vickster (20 Feb 2015)

If he needs to work through his own cycling inadequacies by changing your bike to suit what he thinks it should be like, tell him to join the fast chain gang of the local racing club and man himself up that way without affecting you


----------



## bikeman66 (20 Feb 2015)

Hi Louise,

There has been some good tips on this thread, and although it isn't always possible, anticipating stopping (or even perhaps a likelihood of having to stop) is a head start. I unclip fairly often in anticipation of a hazard or having to stop, only to have to clip back in again without the stop.

Backing the release tension off a little is definitely worth doing, and if you are new to clipless pedals, holding on to a wall or something steady and just practicing the clip-unclip action a number of times will be a real help. It will become second nature soon enough, and to my mind, the benefits of clipless pedals far outweigh the few negative moments you might have in the early days of using them.

I can still get caught out on my MTB if I'm grinding up a particularly steep and muddy climb when the back wheel slips and I'm over before I know it.

Try not to let the odd incident knock your confidence, you'll be fine!

I must admit, on my road bike, I just try to give a little kick just to give me that tiny extra bit of forward motion, then unclip on the right (just the way I do things) just as the pedal reaches the bottom of the stroke. That way, I can use a bit of weight on that leg to assist the unclipping action, and my foot is nearer to ground anyway. Not saying this is THE way to do it, but it works for me.


----------



## Louise Harley (23 Feb 2015)

bikeman66 said:


> Hi Louise,
> 
> There has been some good tips on this thread, and although it isn't always possible, anticipating stopping (or even perhaps a likelihood of having to stop) is a head start. I unclip fairly often in anticipation of a hazard or having to stop, only to have to clip back in again without the stop.
> 
> ...


 
Thanks, I don't have problems unclipping other than on steep hills, so I think perhaps change of gears or even maybe multi release cleats, need to have a think


----------



## Louise Harley (23 Feb 2015)

w00hoo_kent said:


> Yup, get him to put the triple back on (consdering the seat height comment I wouldn't be surprised if the 'man gears' weren't a standard double, not even a compact) and then get used to riding with the clipless next. If it's only hills that are giving you trouble, and hills where you feel you need to slow down too much, then the triple crank may solve your initial problem (no longer being able to pedal) and from there you can work on getting quicker if that's what you are after. If he quibbles, kick him somewhere that makes him wince. No, wait, violence shouldn't be the answer. If he quibbles point out that it's supposed to be fun and riding in fear of the next steep hill isn't. Plus a triple won't make you slower, the top end range can still be quick, it just allows you to go slower if you need to. If/when you find yourself needing something different, then he can get all manly and twirl spanners for you. If you don't get on with clipless, go to flats. There isn't that much (if anything) in it as can be seen on here by people endlessly debating it. I have flats on my Sirrus, clipless on the Synapse and happily swap between the two. I don't think 'crap, flats, it's going to be a slow/difficult one today.' I just kind of prefer the clipless when I'm doing many more miles between foot downs.
> 
> End of the day, if it's not fun, you'll do it less and then everyone loses.


 Thanks this is really helpful and perhaps will help as at the moment I have lost all confidence and find myself avoiding hills, not easy!


----------



## Bazzer (23 Feb 2015)

Louise Harley said:


> Thanks, I don't have problems unclipping other than on steep hills, so I think perhaps change of gears or even maybe multi release cleats, need to have a think



Hi Louise if you can't get up the hills it's probably the gears not the pedals. There may be some hills where you are forced to walk, but unless you happen live somewhere like The Wash, hills in some size or other are a fact of cycling life for most of us. Even for a steep hill (and people's definitions of "steep" will vary), you should be able to make some headway, provided you are in a low enough gear, before fatigue or strength give way. 
Get your bike mechanic to put on more suitable gears, whether a triple or compact and get your climbing confidence back. At least if you are turning over low gear, the point of "Crap I can't pedal anymore" is likely to be signalled more than the dead stop experience of a higher gear, .


----------



## Louise Harley (24 Feb 2015)

Bazzer said:


> Hi Louise if you can't get up the hills it's probably the gears not the pedals. There may be some hills where you are forced to walk, but unless you happen live somewhere like The Wash, hills in some size or other are a fact of cycling life for most of us. Even for a steep hill (and people's definitions of "steep" will vary), you should be able to make some headway, provided you are in a low enough gear, before fatigue or strength give way.
> Get your bike mechanic to put on more suitable gears, whether a triple or compact and get your climbing confidence back. At least if you are turning over low gear, the point of "Crap I can't pedal anymore" is likely to be signalled more than the dead stop experience of a higher gear, .


 Thanks for this reply, to be honest I think this is the way to go, perhaps when I am stronger at hills I can go back to the tougher gears


----------



## Mugshot (24 Feb 2015)

Louise Harley said:


> Thanks for this reply, to be honest I think this is the way to go, perhaps when I am stronger at hills I can go back to the tougher gears


Don't forget that you don't need to change from the triple to a double/compact to have tougher gears, you just change to a higher gear on the triple, they'll be plenty to choose from. It's all about the gears from the sounds of it as others have said, get that triple put back on. It was rather rude of your boyfriend to change it in the first place, to say the least


----------



## Doobiesis (24 Feb 2015)

vickster said:


> If he needs to work through his own cycling inadequacies by changing your bike to suit what he thinks it should be like, tell him to join the fast chain gang of the local racing club and man himself up that way without affecting you



That's so true, what works for one person, won't necessarily work for another - if it was me I'd try a few suggestions above and see what works for you. I'm much more comfortable with toe clips and feel I'm getting out more as im not dreading it!


----------



## w00hoo_kent (24 Feb 2015)

I was thinking about this cycling home last night, would it make sense to find some shallower hills you are comfortable with and get used to riding them slowly. That way you can get an idea for where your comfort zone is, while having the option to speed up again if things are getting a bit too wobbly. Not sure if that would work, anyone tried it, or am I overthinking things?


----------



## Nigelnaturist (4 Mar 2015)

Just to back up what people have been saying about triples, my main ring on the front is a 38th (compacts are usually 34th) and I find for most of my riding this is fine for climbing most of the hills around here (usually short but can be quite steep up to 15% or so), and upto speeds of 24mph before I start to spin out, which usually isn't often on the flat, I have 50th outer ring the same as many compacts, and a 26th inner, I do use the inner when climbing but usually in the middle of the cassette, more for better cadence control as my low gears on the back jump quite a lot 21-24-27, so big changes when I am on the middle front ring. 
The other benefits are I can have a really close grouped cassette and still have as lower gear as many compacts, i,e I am looking at getting a 12-23 rear cassette which will give me a gear range of 30-110" (currently on my set up of a 50/38/26 front and 12-27 rear its 25.5-110") on a compact you would need a 34x30 gear with big jumps between gears (many people get compacts than look for as lower gear as possible) opposed to my 26x23 hope this is clear, I tend to over complex things.


----------



## vickster (9 Mar 2015)

I've not read it, but this came in an email today. Might be useful 

http://totalwomenscycling.com/road-cycling/technique/beginners-guide-clipping-bike-45243/


----------



## Louise Harley (9 Mar 2015)

vickster said:


> I've not read it, but this came in an email today. Might be useful
> 
> http://totalwomenscycling.com/road-cycling/technique/beginners-guide-clipping-bike-45243/


 Thank you for thinking of me vickster but I don't have any problems with clipping in and out routinely, only on steep hills when I run out of steam


----------



## vickster (9 Mar 2015)

Ah must have been someone else or a different thread!


----------



## Bazzer (9 Mar 2015)

vickster said:


> Ah must have been someone else or a different thread!



Here
https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/keep-coming-off-my-road-bike.174109/


----------



## vickster (9 Mar 2015)

Cheers. Above she says she's sorted now, plenty more time to practice before Ride 100


----------



## Browser (18 Mar 2015)

Bazzer said:


> , but unless you happen live somewhere like The Wash, hills in some size or other are a fact of cycling life for most of us.


 
That'd be me then, Crowland is on the Fen edge and the terrain is flatter than a flat thing after it's been levelled by a road-roller, so I don't get much unclipping-whilst-slowing-uphill practice.

Louise, give your boybriend one of 'those' looks from me, my Tif has had a triple fitted since I bought it, ayt my request I might add as it should have had a compact fitted. I wanted a bigger spread of ratios to chose from as I intended to do a bit of light touring on it and even then I found myself walking on a couple of occasions when doing the Coast-2-Coast.
Man gears, tcoh, whatever next? He'll be saying you shouldn't have mudguards and pedal reflectors........................


----------



## Bazzer (18 Mar 2015)

Browser said:


> That'd be me then, Crowland is on the Fen edge and the terrain is flatter than a flat thing after it's been levelled by a road-roller, so I don't get much unclipping-whilst-slowing-uphill practice....... (Snip)
> .



There is always the odd bridge to practice on such as over the Coronation Channel.


----------



## Browser (18 Mar 2015)

Bazzer said:


> There is always the odd bridge to practice on such as over the Coronation Channel.


 
Bridge? That's a ruddy mountain by Fen standards I'll have you know!!! 
There's a rise where the road from Deeping St Nick passes the water tower and then crosses onto the river bridge which is about as close as we can come to a hill.
Have you spent some time in/around Spalding Bazzer?


----------



## Bazzer (18 Mar 2015)

Yes. My late father's family are mainly around there and I still see them ocassionally. 
As well as family visits, for many years I used to spend a couple of weeks every summer with my grandparents, borrowing my grandma's bike to go "Up town". 
Happy days, fishing in the Welland and Coronation Channel and swimming in the latter as well, when it was too warm (!) for the open air baths that used to be at the bottom of West Elloe Avenue. Or it was evening and the baths were shut.


----------

